# Selling K&N Intake w/Injen Dry Air Filter



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hmmm, for some reason I don't see this fitting my 2.0 CTD this month.:signlol:


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

This is for the 1.4L turbo engine only


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> This is for the 1.4L turbo engine only


Then it probably should be moved? 

It's in the CTD Gen 1 section.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Then it probably should be moved?
> 
> It's in the CTD Gen 1 section.


Thanks for the heads up I will move it


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Lol


----------

